# Iglesias y Catedrales



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Catedral de Lima:*


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*San Francisco*


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Inmaculado Corazón de María - Magdalena*










Hace poco la restauraron, alguien tiene una foto reciente?, ha quedado muy bien


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos, lástima que sean chikitas, La Catedral es bellísima, al igual que Sn Francisco que tiene su encanto y la del Inmaculado Corazón. Salu2 Azzurro!! :colgate:


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

Hay muchas más q son espectaculares, no vi un thread sobre el tema asi q se me ocurrió hacerlo XD

Saludos Inkandrew!

Gianfranco.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Azzurro said:


> Hay muchas más q son espectaculares, no vi un thread sobre el tema asi q se me ocurrió hacerlo XD
> 
> Saludos Inkandrew!
> 
> Gianfranco.



Click *AQUÍ*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Y si quieres *solo* de Lima, puedes visitar este:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486573


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmmm....nunca lo vi, donde andan? en algun agujero negro de Incascraper? si ya hay tons este thread está demás


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Felicitaciones, la catedral de Lima se ve imponente.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosa, que hermosa es la catedral de Lima  lindas tambien las otras iglesias


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

La foto de la Catedral de Lima iluminada es espectacular, nótese el detalle de la Luna al lado superior izquierdo 

(Gracias Edelnor!!!)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Siempre me intrigó esa iglesia de Magdalena. Se me hacía bien alta, y yo la veía cuando cruzaba la avenida Sucre a unas cinco cuadras más o menos. Después de un tiempo le pusieron en la cima de la cúpula esa estatua. Hasta que por fin pasé por allí; en un principio no me agradó la combinación de colores, pero me gustó el que esté muy bien cuidada, al menos por fuera.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

En Lima he visto muchas iglesias bonitas  si pueden pongan fotos tambien de los interiores


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

algo que admiro es la preocupacion por sobreexplotar su patrimonio... es de tan rica arquitectura!
y que logren iluminarlas y entregar dinero con frecuencia para quizás hacer reparaciones es algo que no tiene precio.

son hermosos sus edifciios clásicos.
cuidenlos como lo hacen hasta hoy

felicitaciones amigos!!

desde...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Completa la oración: "Felicitaciones amigos, desde Chile".
Saludos a ti también; de verdad es todo un espectáculo de luz pasear de noche por el centro histórico de Lima.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Azzurro said:


> *Catedral de Lima:*


Uno la puede ver todos los días y siempre admirarla como si fuera la primera vez.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

que les parece esta iglesia de trujillo


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

hermosisima. La catedral, iluminada, también quedó muy linda. Saludos


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

Muy bonitas iglesias  esa ultima nocturna de Trujillo esta espectacular


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La iluminacion de esa iglesia esta buenisima!


----------

